# If you were to create a new furniture set/series



## tumut (Feb 17, 2015)

What furniture series do we need for the next animal crossing. I want a steampunk series with all sorts of gears and mechanical stuff. I also want there to be a majora moon fortune cookie item.  What can you guys come up with?


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

ahhh!! i LOVE the idea of a steampunk set! i was so upset when i saw the glasses, but no other items to go with it ;c 
maybe something like a heaven or cloud set, like a cloud wallpaper with flooring to match, cloud bed that looks amazingly fluffy, etc etc... might have already been done though


----------



## tumut (Feb 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> ahhh!! i LOVE the idea of a steampunk set! i was so upset when i saw the glasses, but no other items to go with it ;c
> maybe something like a heaven or cloud set, like a cloud wallpaper with flooring to match, cloud bed that looks amazingly fluffy, etc etc... might have already been done though



I like that one, maybe even a rainbow set with a bunch of rainbow road-esque furniture.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

I like the ideas suggested so far. Like, all of them. I'd buy 'em B)

I'd like a circus theme maybe; there are already some ingame items that would go great with it. Vaudeville stuff.

Actually, I'm surprised there isn't an entire music set by now (unless there is and I'm forgetting about it?)

I think it'd be cute if they put out game-specific promo furniture sets for Zelda, Mario, etc games every now and then as well. I know a number of people who'd just about die to have a room that looks like the kokiri forest or Link's little tree house (Ocarina of Time) or whatever.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

i would love something reeeeaally colorful!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 18, 2015)

I approve of the steampunk and circus ones c:​


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Feb 18, 2015)

Sucre said:


> ahhh!! i LOVE the idea of a steampunk set! i was so upset when i saw the glasses, but no other items to go with it ;c
> maybe something like a heaven or cloud set, like a cloud wallpaper with flooring to match, cloud bed that looks amazingly fluffy, etc etc... might have already been done though



A cloud set would be the cutest thing ever <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 18, 2015)

There needs to be a candy set. Yes, I know there's the sweets set- but I'm talking about just plain candy. Lollipops, bubblegum, candy canes, Peppermints, caramels, things of the sort. Make it look like a big colorful candy land.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 19, 2015)

A pastel set would be nice  or a neon set


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the idea of the steampunk set, I'd buy it instantly! 
I would also re-create the sweets set, maybe something more " candy ". I would also like a vintage furniture series, something like the rococo set but more antique.


----------



## tumut (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the sweets series but it could be soo much better. The sweets table looks like an ironing board and is really ugly imo, and the bookcase barely looks like candy or cookies or whatever. I expected the marshmallow stool in the set, as well as the soft serve lamp
The table should been a cake or flan, and the chairs shoulda been more gingerbread or peppermnt patty stools or something. That set just needs a makeover in general.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> A pastel set would be nice  or a neon set



Pastels would be sweet! I don't mean the option to recolor existing furniture in pastels (I'm looking at you, hideous kiddie set...) but a bunch of light colors, low-contrast, easy on the eyes... I like it.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 22, 2015)

rave set (think dance club)
glitter set (because ac fans love cutesy things)
angel set (basically heaven without calling it heaven)
devil set (likewise hell without calling it hell)
red set (cause red is my fave color)
silver set (to go along with gold set)
bronze set (same as silver set)
iron set (same as silver set)
hamster set (who wouldnt want to live in a hamster cage?)
farm set (channel your inner harvest moon)
garage set (set up a garage in your house)


----------



## tumut (Mar 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

id like a see through set


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Furniture sets for different sports.

Basketball
Golf
Baseball
Football
Soccer
Hockey etc. 

I feel like sports don't get enough love on this game tbh.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm still sticking by my original circus/vaudeville idea because I love it to death and would probably kick a baby to make it a reality. But I also realized, over the past few days of trying to come up with ideas for a side character of mine, that we don't have any Indian or Arabian influenced furniture, which is a HUGE shame because there's such a big opportunity there. Even for external decorating, too. Imagine it~ ♥


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I'm still sticking by my original circus/vaudeville idea because I love it to death and would probably kick a baby to make it a reality. But I also realized, over the past few days of trying to come up with ideas for a side character of mine, that we don't have any Indian or Arabian influenced furniture, which is a HUGE shame because there's such a big opportunity there. Even for external decorating, too. Imagine it~ ♥



**Nintendo of America does not endorse the kicking of babies 

But seriously, I would love an Arabian style house.  Would be awesome to have an exterior that looked like the Castle from Aladdin


----------



## friedegg (Mar 16, 2015)

I would love a set that is pastel coloured 
kinda like the customisation of the kiddie set, but one that doesn't need to be customised

also, how about a black set? we already have the regal set, which is white + gold, why not have a black one?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 16, 2015)

Kawaii902 said:


> I would love a set that is pastel coloured
> kinda like the customisation of the kiddie set, but one that doesn't need to be customised
> 
> also, how about a black set? we already have the regal set, which is white + gold, why not have a black one?



That's what I was going to say! The exotic looks good in black and red, but I wish there was like a gothic set, with like crosses and chandeliers and UNF everything in black, but able to change them all to white. And there needs to be like a million more creepy things, I love all the creepy Halloween items, but I wish there more and ones a little spookier? I mean yeah it's a kids game but for goodness sake we have bodies washing up on our beaches and faceless cats, they can handle it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I want some really ugly/tacky 70s/80s thrift store furniture, for reasons. Like love seats with weird carpety flower prints, and gross orange/rust colored sectionals... (Dies of childhood feels) I need these things for reasons ok!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe just a general cute themes set? With furniture that can be customized in the colours white,mint,Sky blue, pink, lavender and yellow? It could look very luxurious and sort of frilly and vintage? There could be a nice soft bed with fairy lights and a pile of Plushies at the end! So it's sort of cosy and pretty Kind of like the same theme as The Princess and Lovely series, Exept less old fashioned and less flashy? I don't know, I just find the Lovely series kinda tacky... The colours seem to clash and the furniture is too angular. My series would have muted cute colours and would look constantly cosy (like rooms on tumblr haha)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> What furniture series do we need for the next animal crossing. I want a steampunk series with all sorts of gears and mechanical stuff. I also want there to be a majora moon fortune cookie item.  What can you guys come up with?



I would totally make a Kirby set! With a warp star bed, a Kirby couch maybe even a Waddle Dee clock or perhaps a Dedede statue just for decoration? Seriously i need this!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

I would create a boho-themed set with lots of tie dye, mandalas, all seeing eyes, throws, and poufs. The wallpaper would resemble the tents of desert nomads or gypsy caravans, the bed would be a colorful canopy, and the lights would be Moroccan ceiling lamps. The dresser and closets would be made to look they have blankets spilling out of them with plants sitting on top of them.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 16, 2015)

id liket o see a circuit set, where it makes everything look like the inside of a computer.


----------

